# 33 stone teenager in today's Sun newspaper.



## bexy (Aug 1, 2008)

I didn't buy it, someone left it on the train!! I wouldnt buy such trash lol!



> FOOD addict Georgia Davis told last night how eating is a drug as deadly as heroin for her — and has driven her weight to a life-threatening 33 STONES at 15.



here is a link to the rest of the article.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/real_life/article1499935.ece


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2008)

Bexy how much is 33 stone in kilos? Sorry we do metric here.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 1, 2008)

One British stone is the equivalent of 14 American pounds. At 33 stone, she would be about 462 pounds.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2008)

I really feel for this young woman. She needs compassion and help. Why was she banned from the school canteen? That is pathetic. Maybe they should offer her healthier food options, but to ban her? That is stigmatizing her, and she is a young and vulnerable person.


----------



## bexy (Aug 1, 2008)

forgive my bad math, i think its about 210 kilos. 

to ban her only ostracises her further from her peers. and she hasnt even attempted to take part in PE for a year? couldnt they devise simple exercises for her to do so she is not completely left out, or would that be too much of a hassle for them...


----------



## taylor1077 (Aug 1, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Bexy how much is 33 stone in kilos? Sorry we do metric here.



about 210Kg


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 1, 2008)

Fear not, she can join in with everybody else as soon as she loses weight.

Yep, just have to start losing weight, cause it's _totally_ possible for every fat person.

Yep.

situations like this make me want to kill things D:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't really know how to respond to this. Reading the article, the girl has been through a lot in her life. People can really be cruel, especially at that age, I don't really think being exposed like this is really going to help, it's just going to put the cruelty on a larger scale.

Weight loss or no, I just hope this girl can end up happy one day soon.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Fear not, she can join in with everybody else as soon as she loses weight.
> 
> Yep, just have to start losing weight, cause it's _totally_ possible for every fat person.
> 
> ...



Not to be a bitch, but she is obviously not eating correctly or getting enough exercise. If she changes these things, she will lose weight. Yes, some people are unable to lose weight because of thyroid problems or other medicial conditions but it's a small minority. Judging by her food intake and her lack of exercise, I'd say that that probably isn't her problem. 

This was sad. I just hope she gets the help she needs so she can lead a healthier and happier life.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 1, 2008)

This girl asked me to tell everyone in this thread that she realizes she is not the only person with troubles in the world, and to whatever extent we have (or ever will have) our own ongoing, life-destabilizing troubles, she feels bad for us, too.

Seriously. Isn't the, "Oh, poor freak" attitude kind of in the same league as the "Ban the freak from the cafeteria!" reaction?

I see her as a person fully entitled to her own dignity, someone who doesn't need to apologize or feel bad for her size. If she wants to lose weight, fine. But I'd be suprised if her desire to be smaller were not very heavily influenced by the treatment she receives as s fat person. If anything I'm outraged that fat is once again treated as though it made monsters out of people, both by the community surrounding this young woman and by the media coverage... Althought let's be honest... can we really call The Sun journalism?

Empowering fat people is the way to go, I think.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 1, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Not to be a bitch, but she is obviously not eating correctly or getting enough exercise. If she changes these things, she will lose weight. Yes, some people are unable to lose weight because of thyroid problems or other medicial conditions but it's a small minority. Judging by her food intake and her lack of exercise, I'd say that that probably isn't her problem.
> 
> This was sad. I just hope she gets the help she needs so she can lead a healthier and happier life.



Losing weight ain't as easy as some would like to believe. I posted this article in the Health Forum recently and it was deleted as too diet-y, exercise-y. I hope it's sufficiently relevant here? For someone of the size in question here exercising an hour a day 5X a week isn't very practical nor is the calorie intake they recommend as necessary for weight loss. 

It might take her a year to build up her stamina for sufficient exercise while losing little weight in the interim. Yeah, it can be done, but how many people have that kind of determination? I'm not saying don't waste your time or it isn't worth the effort (if that's what you're committed to) but let's not perpetuate any false notion it will be easy. Weight loss at that size is daunting. The physical and emotional effort necessary is huge and not without consequences to the rest of her life. To succeed without an enormous amount of support would require more courage than most of us could ever imagine. It's not a decision to be made lightly, jmo.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/booster_shots/2008/07/exercise-its-an.html

*Exercise: It's an hour a day, people. Seriously.*
9:53 AM, July 29, 2008

That 30 minutes of daily exercise you think youre supposed to do to keep weight off? You need to step it up, people. As much as twice that amount may be needed to lose weight and keep it off.

A recent study found that overweight and obese women needed to exercise about an hour a day, five days a week to sustain weight loss. The findings bolster what some health experts  and those who have lost weight and kept it off  have been saying for years: copious amounts of exercise and adherence to a strict diet are necessary to take off the pounds and keep them at bay.

The women who exercised more and stuck to their diets kept off a 10% weight loss over two years, compared with others who maintained only 5%. The report, which appeared in the July 28 issue of Archives of Internal Medicine, studied 201 women during an intervention that spanned from 1999 to 2003. All the women were asked to consume 1,200 to 1,500 calories a day, and they were assigned to one of four groups: one that burned 1,000 calories a week, one that burned 2,000 calories a week, one that exercised moderately and one that exercised vigorously. Participants also attended group meetings where they learned how to change their diet and activity and received follow-up calls via telephone.

Six months later, all four groups had lost an average of 8% to 10% of their body weight. But it didnt last. After two years, the average weight of all participants was only 5% lower than their initial weight, and there was no difference among the groups.

But some did better than average. About a quarter of the women who managed to sustain a 10% weight loss exercised more, adhered to better eating habits and engaged more often by phone with the intervention team. For them, exercise amounted to an average of expending 1,835 calories a week, or 275 minutes per week.

"This clarifies the amount of physical activity that should be targeted for achieving and sustaining this magnitude of weight loss, but also demonstrates the difficulty of sustaining this level of physical activity," wrote the authors (headed up by John Jakicic, director of the Physical Activity and Weight Management Research Center at the University of Pittsburgh), who also recommended further research to discover how to continue to motivate people to exercise.

-- Jeannine Stein


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Losing weight ain't as easy as some would like to believe. I posted this article in the Health Forum recently and it was deleted as too diet-y, exercise-y. I hope it's sufficiently relevant here? For someone of the size in question here exercising an hour a day 5X a week isn't very practical nor is the calorie intake they recommend as necessary for weight loss.
> 
> It might take her a year to build up her stamina for sufficient exercise while losing little weight in the interim. Yeah, it can be done, but how many people have that kind of determination? I'm not saying don't waste your time or it isn't worth the effort (if that's what you're committed to) but let's not perpetuate any false notion it will be easy. Weight loss at that size is daunting. The physical and emotional effort necessary is huge and not without consequences to the rest of her life. To succeed without an enormous amount of support would require more courage than most of us could ever imagine. It's not a decision to be made lightly, jmo.[/COLOR]




I'm not saying losing weight is easy - hell, I know how hard it is. If she cut her calories back and chose healthier meals alone, she would lose weight though. Not to mention, she could still do some form of exercise..even if it was only a little bit per day. It might not be easy, but it is possible. And obviously necessary, because her health is obviously in jeopardy.


----------



## user 29874 (Aug 1, 2008)

That beautiful girl needs tons of love, pacients, caring and help.

Losing weight is not easy as stop eating and done! It´s a hard process that should be oriented with professionals.

I hope she can recover her phisical and mental health


----------



## moore2me (Aug 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> This girl asked me to tell everyone in this thread that she realizes she is not the only person with troubles in the world, and to whatever extent we have (or ever will have) our own ongoing, life-destabilizing troubles, she feels bad for us, too.
> 
> Seriously. Isn't the, "Oh, poor freak" attitude kind of in the same league as the "Ban the freak from the cafeteria!" reaction?
> 
> ...




Fascinita, If you are able to get in touch with Georgia in Wales, I have a few messages for her. The first is that the picture of her and her mom is really lovely and shows a loving mother and daughter. I think it is a fine picture and one she will treasure. I like it. I wouldn't be ashamed of that picture if it was me. The other picture in front of the table was obviously staged by the newspaper and I think they did not treat you very well. I think they are just trying to sell papers and making you look as bad as possible. Shame on them.

The second message is that I suspect you are malnourished as far as vitamins, minerals, and essential building blocks of the human body and metabolism. Try to swap out some of the high carb, high fat diet with things that are green, yellow, red, orange, and blue. This means leafy vegetables, berries, fruits, oranges, apples, bell peppers, carrots, whole grains, broccoli, etc. If you had blood work done, I'll bet you show deficiency in many vitamins, minerals, etc. You probably also need a couple of multi-vitamins a day too, that will help you catch up and feel better. You don't have to eat more, just eat a little different. 

This will help you start changing a few little things that might make your life a little easier. Don't despair tho, many of us have been in the exact same situation and were able to make it out of the public spotlight that this newspaper has cast, regain our self esteem, and tell the rest of the world that we are ready to join it as a productive and mature adult- make room.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 1, 2008)

moore2me said:


> The first is that the picture of her and her mom is really lovely and shows a loving mother and daughter.



You know, I thought she looked adorable, myself.

I will tell her if I see her, moore. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 1, 2008)

I dunno, to me it just seems that The Sun,
and even British people, in general, have a
very cruel attitude toward obese people.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 1, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Not to be a bitch, but she is obviously not eating correctly or getting enough exercise. If she changes these things, she will lose weight. Yes, some people are unable to lose weight because of thyroid problems or other medicial conditions but it's a small minority. Judging by her food intake and her lack of exercise, I'd say that that probably isn't her problem.
> 
> This was sad. I just hope she gets the help she needs so she can lead a healthier and happier life.



This poor kid has adult onset diabetes at age 15 and has mobility issues. This is not about size acceptance or whether she can or should lose weight or how weight loss might affect her life. She is eating over 13,000 calories per day.

Moore2Me is probably absolutely correct in that she may suffer from some nutritional deficiency due to her quality of food intake. She is consuming nothing but junk food.

And sorry but the crappy parenting is an issue too. Feeding a baby condensed milk and tinned potatoes is not appropriate. Since this _child_ lives with her mother, it is her mother's job to provide nutritious food for her to eat which does not include litres of coke and crisps and sausages. I also would like to know if her mother has been an advocate for her at the school, particularly with regards to PE. She should be insisting they provide this girl with some sort of fitness program that she can do safely such as swimming, water walking, yoga, or even just stretching.


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel sympathy for the young woman, because it seems to me that she's using food as an emotional crutch to avoid dealing with some deep and profound feelings in her life.

I'm not a nutritionist nor do I play one on TV, but 13,000 calories a day doesn't sound healthy; it sounds dangerous. I'm not exactly one to preach the virtues of moderation, but that's a LOT of food. It wouldn't matter if it was all fruits and veggies or all Snickers' bars, it's not a good idea.

And yes, we do have to worry about Type II in young children. I got diagnosed at 30, and that's not good. It will eventually start killing you, whether one toe at a time or hardening your arteries....so you have to address it. You have to take care of your health, unless you're volunteering to be an SS donor.

Some people can be large and not have any health problems, but it is irresponsible for those who do have health problems to ignore them. At this age, a big share of the blame has to fall on the mother.

Point being, it's ok to be fat. It's ok to want to be fat, and to keep being fat. But at some point, when it starts to affect your health and your life, you have a decision to make about being fat. At that point, you are going to have to take some responsibility for that decision, and you may have some choices to make.

You can't buy size 16 shoes in the store...you have trouble finding extra-long ties...you get leg cramps on a plane because of limited leg room. That's part of being tall. Part of being fat is understanding that the world is designed for the medium, because that's what most people are. If you're an outlier, you may not get what you want. 

Jefferson's famous quote of "Majority rules but minority rights" doesn't apply 
to me not finding jeans that fit at Target.

I'm a little disjointed. So sue me.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You know, I thought she looked adorable, myself.
> 
> I will tell her if I see her, moore. :bow:



I am just way to easy. (Must learn to be more analytical, M2M thinks with furrowed brow.) Maybe I should rethink the plan to send my 401K money to that Nigerian consortium. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 2, 2008)

> FOOD addict Georgia Davis told last night how eating is a drug as deadly as heroin for her — and has driven her weight to a life-threatening 33 STONES at 15.


The difference that strikes me is that you can go cold turkey with a heroine addiction.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> The difference that strikes me is that you can go cold turkey with a heroine addiction.



Yeah, I've always thought this way about a food addiction. Most things that people are addicted to, they can just stop but with food, it's like, you have to eat everyday. It's like being tempted day after day. How many alocholics coud stop being alcoholics if they had to drink a beer or two a day? How many crack addicts would stop if they had to have a few puffs a day? How many of them would be able to stop at that beer or two, or a few puffs, not many. That's how I [and many other food addicts most likely] feel about food.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Aug 4, 2008)

Even if it may not be correct, my thougts were:

- Better food addicted than drug addicted. You may see food addiction physically more than drug addiction, but I think drugs can harm more. 

- In a forum like this where fat seems to be way more positive it wondered me how many people argue about that issue. 

- Beside all health issues I thought this is a place where weight is adored by most people, for example in the weight board section there are overwhelming reactions for people with obviously worse conditions. So let's be fair. 

- Yes, I think she could use some excercise. But I know how lazy you can be and I am it, too. So I understand her.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 4, 2008)

Nonetheless, an addiction is an addiction, which can completely overtake someone's life. I enjoy eating and enjoy gaining weight, but I also enjoy being able to exist outside of those things. I will direct your quote to the Whitman quote in my signature. One of the best things about being human is being many things, and an addiction can take that away.


----------



## weetabix (Aug 4, 2008)

She has the Internet, do you think she has already seen Dimensions? After all she found a site to buy clothes.

When someone is doing something concidered unhealthy then it gives permission for everyone to try and help by pointing out the error of their ways. It's ok to point out how fat ugly and discusting you are because we are doing it for your own good. I's ok to ban you from the cantien since we are helping you. It's your fault you're bullied, you're fat and the bullies have a point. 

We have pointed out your faults and why you should be ashamed of yorself. The least you can do is feel ashamed and unhappy and want to die. If any of us were as fat as you we would all kill ourselves.

OK we will come to a compromise, as long as you feel disusting and ugly and as long as you want to die, we will accept that you are fat and can do nothing about it. If at any point you feel as if you deserve to be happy, we will point out that being fat is officially and morally wrong and that because of you the government is going to tax junk food and make us all pay extra.

Check out this link to the woman with the five foot wide bum
http://www.closeronline.co.uk/21871/view.aspx?dateonline=Monday+30+June+2008

You will see how people get when not challenged about their discusting points of view. If anyone can be botherd to join then maybe they could post something positive. Here is what I was going to write:
_The only thing 'unhealthy and discusting' on this page are some of the comments. I think she is very sexy and you will also find that lots of other people do. However they probably would not come to this site unless like me they were told there was a photo of a woman with a 5 foot wide bum.

hmmmm, that's an idea, I will post a link on a fat postive site to balance things up a bit._


----------



## bexy (Aug 4, 2008)

weetabix said:


> She has the Internet, do you think she has already seen Dimensions? After all she found a site to buy clothes.
> 
> When someone is doing something concidered unhealthy then it gives permission for everyone to try and help by pointing out the error of their ways. It's ok to point out how fat ugly and discusting you are because we are doing it for your own good. I's ok to ban you from the cantien since we are helping you. It's your fault you're bullied, you're fat and the bullies have a point.
> 
> ...



huh?? 
is it just me or does this post make no sense?

also the "woman with the 5ft bum" whom you have made sound like some of comic book bad guy, has a name. its jenni and she is a member here and is a model.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 4, 2008)

lostinadaydream said:


> Even if it may not be correct, my thougts were:
> 
> - Better food addicted than drug addicted. You may see food addiction physically more than drug addiction, but I think drugs can harm more.
> 
> ...



I agree that having a food addiction is generally speaking, much better than having a drug addiction. However, in this particular girls case I think it's equivalent because her food addiction is causing serious health problems. I'm not saying that everyone with a food addiction or everyone who is fat is unhealthy - but this girl has named some serious health problems that can be attributed to her lack of exercise and poor diet. I think at this point, when the food addiction could potentionally kill her, is extremely serious. 

I'm not trying to degrade this girl in any way at all. I truly feel for her. I understand where she is coming from. I admit I'm definitely a food addict to, and I likewise do not exercise near enough. I'm not trying to be like 'EW GO EXERCISE' or something..all I'm saying is that she obivously has a problem, and I hope that she gets the help she needs.


----------



## Waxwing (Aug 4, 2008)

thatgirl08, you're totally right. If she is really eating 13,000 calories a day (which part of me doesn't even think is possible), there is something seriously wrong.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> This girl asked me to tell everyone in this thread that she realizes she is not the only person with troubles in the world, and to whatever extent we have (or ever will have) our own ongoing, life-destabilizing troubles, she feels bad for us, too.
> 
> Seriously. Isn't the, "Oh, poor freak" attitude kind of in the same league as the "Ban the freak from the cafeteria!" reaction?
> 
> ...




You have made yet another good point  





Happenstance said:


> Nonetheless, an addiction is an addiction, which can completely overtake someone's life. I enjoy eating and enjoy gaining weight, but I also enjoy being able to exist outside of those things. I will direct your quote to the Whitman quote in my signature. One of the best things about being human is being many things, and an addiction can take that away.



Exactly....thank you

Oh and where the fook is she getting all that food? Is Mom her enabler? My kids eat what I bring in the house........



BothGunsBlazing said:


> Sick stoopid Americans? Well, being a douche to Bexy was enough, but guess what? She isn't an American!
> 
> but since I am ..
> 
> Fuck off.



This deserves an ~AMEN~ brother


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 4, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> thatgirl08, you're totally right. If she is really eating 13,000 calories a day (which part of me doesn't even think is possible), *there is something seriously wrong*.



I hate not being able to rep people!


----------



## bexy (Aug 5, 2008)

> *Originally Posted by BothGunsBlazing *
> Sick stoopid Americans? Well, being a douche to Bexy was enough, but guess what? She isn't an American!
> 
> but since I am ..
> ...



who was a douche to me!? i missed this lol, shows how much they offended me hehe!

but im happy you got my back justin


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 5, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> who was a douche to me!? i missed this lol, shows how much they offended me hehe!
> 
> but im happy you got my back justin



Somebody posted an obnoxious post but it was reported and removed.


----------



## bexy (Aug 5, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Somebody posted an obnoxious post but it was reported and removed.



oh i see! thanks! what did u i do to offend them lol, all i did was post a link, ah well lol.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 5, 2008)

There's not much I can add to this but I hope this child gets the guidance and help she needs.



Dennis


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 6, 2008)

Um, yeah, totally random....and apparently, you can make $150,000 (mas o menos) a year by having a butt that's five feet across. Good to know.



weetabix said:


> Check out this link to the woman with the five foot wide bum
> http://www.closeronline.co.uk/21871/view.aspx?dateonline=Monday+30+June+2008
> 
> You will see how people get when not challenged about their discusting points of view. If anyone can be botherd to join then maybe they could post something positive. Here is what I was going to write:
> ...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 6, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hate not being able to rep people!



Proxy repped her for you. :bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Proxy repped her for you. :bow:



Thanks!!! :]


----------



## Pookie (Aug 9, 2008)

The comments left by people... I read the first three and had to look away from them in disgust. Its like a freak show, point, stare and say the nastiest things you can possibly say. 

I really feel for this girl, when I was 15 I weighed 15 stone, and the bullying was enough to destroy every ounce of confidence I had, I had no friends to go swimming with, I am really glad she has friends who like her for her and not ready to disown her because of her size.

I imagine she is like myself, I cannot stop myself eating, I can sit and tell myself I am too fat and tell myself not to eat... on my way to get something to eat I dont actaully want simply because I need to eat.

Her mother in the clip is overweight as well and I would imagine she has to be enabling her daughter. When I lived at home a sense of monetry values stopped me from eating too much of the food my parents bought. She even says she comfort ate with her daughter when husband/father died. Its really sad to think that in trying to make things better she has made it so much harder for her daughter.


----------

